# Where to buy detailing products online in France?



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello all!

As the title suggests, I need to know the best site/sites to buy detailing products online in France. We moved out here a few months ago and I'm struggling to find anywhere with a good range of kit. I ran a lot of my supplies out prior to the move to make things easier but we've bought new cars here now and I've no way to properly look after them until i replenish! Normally I'd just hit clean&shiny, Slims etc but now it's not really feasible.

Help would be appreciated.

Thanks!

Ollie


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Speak to Fictech they have a great range and are French based


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

https://www.addictauto.com/


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks both. I'll have to take a closer look at Fictech. IFf AddictAuto sold Bilt Hamber and Wowo's stuff they'd be perfect though!


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Ollie

Same as you in France now. Getting anything shipped the U.K. is rubbish at the moment.

I used addict auto for the first time a few weeks ago, great service and quick delivery.

Take a look at maniac-auto.com , these guys have a good selection for of brands , inc WOWO 

Bestautoshop.fr also a reasonable selection including a limited stock of Adam's if you need any shampoo for sunnier weather ?

I'm keeping my on wax-it.eu , I think they are in Belgium but have English, Dutch and french options on their website. They sell a Lance kit for kranzle but the day I got approval I could have one they went out of stock !!!

I'll share any others as I find them but the above seem the biggest players

Plus polishangel have a .fr site , itching to try their products but need to make room on the shelves first I've been told by the chez 

The neighbours think I'm a little cranky cleaning the car so much, well until i fired up my bruhl dryer last week at which point they think I'm totally crazy 

Where abouts are you in France ?

Bonne journee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

121DOM said:


> The neighbours think I'm a little cranky cleaning the car so much, well until i fired up my bruhl dryer last week at which point they think I'm totally crazy
> 
> Where abouts are you in France ?
> 
> Bonne journee


Hey buddy! Thanks for all the awesome info! I'm in Maine-et-Loire, Someways between Nantes and Angers. Where you at?

We stayed with family when we first moved over and are renting a place now but I have no doubt that when we eventually buy a place again, I'll get the usual odd looks/comments from the neighbours.

I don't get much time for the car these days with two young kids, work, etc, but now we're out here we'll be running two cars for the first time, one of which is a lease, so I'm determined to look after them. Right now the road we live on is basically a giant building site so our little lease Suzuki hides in the garage which staves off the worse of the dust and crud. Second 'family' car is likely to arrive this weekend and unfortunately that's going to have to live on the drive next to the road....

Something I do need to start planning for is the inevitable hosepipe bans in summer!

Cheers!


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi

Forgot so mention the rag company Europe , they are in Holland but sell other brands on top of theirs.

Further south just outside Grasse. We've been in our new place 3 weeks now from an apartment in a 12 century village with no parking so tote, bag of bits and a local jet wash has been my only detailing . Garage and garden to very happy . Same as you though a lotissement of 7 plots all at the same stage houses built and externals . Already our 360 is moving gravel in the front garden 7am ! Next door are digging a pool, the other 2 closest are building a rock wall and the other laying 200 Sqm of block paving and seems to be cutting every block with a disc cutter !! So everywhere dusty as !

No hosepipe bans in the last 5 years so don't panic . Also FYI the public jet washes over here are very good and tend to have a DI rinse .

Good luck with the new motor 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Haha, further south he says! You go any further south and your feet will get wet!

Thanks for all the useful links. I was concerned how I was going to get my Bilt Hamber fix but the i stumbled across detailingshine.fr! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Another supplier if of any interest to anyone. Not sure why they've not appeared in any previous searches as stock a good selection of brands.

https://formula-detailing.fr/nos-marques/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

https://www.maniac-auto.com/fr/

Have dealt with them for many years


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

RaceGlazer said:


> https://www.maniac-auto.com/fr/
> 
> Have dealt with them for many years


Hi

Out of interest so you ship DI vessels into France ? I was thinking of starting a new thread on DI ok to use in hot climates

Cheers
Dom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Dom

Yes, we can ship to France from the UK, and as we sell them in Australia through www.raceglaze.com.au, I can vouch that they are perfect for hot climates - the photo on that site is my brothers black M2

They will be excellent in France


----------

